
Apple terminated developer account for unstated fraud after minor app update - lapcatsoftware
https://twitter.com/_zacwood/status/1298053471019634688
======
marvion
> UPDATE: Attics has been approved and my account will no longer be terminated
> -- apparently my app had been copied across the App Store many times and it
> wasn't caught that mine was the original. Thank you everyone for spreading
> this and helping me keep my account!

[https://twitter.com/_zacwood/status/1298105327699791878?s=20](https://twitter.com/_zacwood/status/1298105327699791878?s=20)

~~~
valuearb
I mean as an iOS developer I hope Apple is banning developers who steal/copy
apps like in this case. Obviously they terminated the wrong dev, but they also
fixed theor mistake quickly.

~~~
b_ocu
Yikes... I mean it's not that hard to look at the first uploaded date.
Unfortunately they don't really have any pressure to do better in this area
not like anyone can go to another app store.

------
lapcatsoftware
From the developer: Submitted a minor update for @AtticsApp after nearly two
years on the App Store and @Apple has decided out of nowhere that I have been
engaging in "a pattern of manipulative or misleading behavior" and has
permanently terminated my account. No evidence or specific reasons given.

This is a completely free "hobby" app by the developer, so the allegation of
fraud (with no details) by Apple is quite bizarre.

~~~
lapcatsoftware
Before anyone starts speculating on what the developer did "wrong", keep in
mind that the Mac developer Charlie Monroe was mistakenly flagged and then
reinstated by Apple just a few weeks ago:
[http://blog.charliemonroe.net/a-day-without-
business/](http://blog.charliemonroe.net/a-day-without-business/)

~~~
tdrp
His app opens fine for me:
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/attics/id1434981632](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/attics/id1434981632)

Does it normally disappear if a dev account is terminated?

~~~
floatingatoll
Not necessarily.

~~~
tdrp
You would think a developer accused of something as serious as _fraud_ would
have their apps at least removed from the app store... this whole thing is a
little odd.

~~~
floatingatoll
Being considered by Apple to have defrauded Apple does not necessarily
indicate that Apple sees a risk of user harm stemming from that fraud.

------
prawn
The developer in a tweeted reply: _" 3.2(f) of the agreement seems to be
centered around App Store fraud and deceptive business practice. Given it's
free w/o IAP, and I've never advertised the app, not sure where they're
getting that from"_

